# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کارنامه دیپ مجددم ... کم نیس نمرات؟؟

## DR Matrix



----------


## optician

> 


گذشته برای درس گرفتن هست نه برای حسرت خوردن.... نظر خودت مهمه... بقیه مسیر رو مدیریت کن

----------


## daniad

نه بابا خوبه برا انسانی تبریک آقا فقط امیدوارم برا استفادش ب مشکل نخوریم منم یحتمل فردا برم براش راستی نمراتت همونا بودن ک انتظار داشتی یا بیشتر یا کمتر؟

----------


## mpaarshin

خوش بحالتون کاش منم میرفتم دیپ مجدد میگرفتم
امیدوار موندم به این ترمیم کوفتی  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## DR Matrix

> نه بابا خوبه برا انسانی تبریک آقا فقط امیدوارم برا استفادش ب مشکل نخوریم منم یحتمل فردا برم براش راستی نمراتت همونا بودن ک انتظار داشتی یا بیشتر یا کمتر؟


اونایی که میترسیدم بیفتم خوب شدم ولی اونایی که میخواستم 20 شم کمتر از حد انتظار،
فقط خداکنه راحت بتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم

----------


## idealist

*اقا نمره داخلیا رو نزدن برات که
البته برا ما هم داخلیا رو وارد نکردن ،  باید پیگیر باشم حداکثر تا دوشنبه وارد کنن حتما
ولی تو میگفتی امتحان تاریخ ادبیات ایران و جهان رو نرفتی کلا که!

نمره های من :
دینی : 19/25
زبان فارسی 15
ادبیات 15/5
عربی اختصاصی 18
زبان 19
ریاضی 13
جامعه 16/75
جغرافی 14
آرایه ادبی 14/75
فلسفه منطق 15/5
تاریخ 17/5

من تا شب قبل از امتحان هیچکدوم از این درسا رو اصلا نمیشناختم ، 1 ماه بی خوابی کشیدم*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> اونایی که میترسیدم بیفتم خوب شدم ولی اونایی که میخواستم 20 شم کمتر از حد انتظار،
> فقط خداکنه راحت بتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم


چرااونایی که فکرمیکردی بیست شی  وبیست نشدی؟

----------


## araaam

> 


منظورتون از دیپلم مجدد اینه که تموم درسای سال اخرتونو امتحان دادین ؟؟ شرایط خاصی داره؟؟؟

----------


## araaam

> خوش بحالتون کاش منم میرفتم دیپ مجدد میگرفتم
> امیدوار موندم به این ترمیم کوفتی


فرق ترمیم ودیپلم مجدد چی چی هس؟؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

ههمه رفتن دیپ مجدد گرفتن فک کنم من باید برم کنکور ۹۶ بدم با این معدل افتضاحم

----------


## idealist

> فرق ترمیم ودیپلم مجدد چی چی هس؟؟؟؟


*دیپلم مجدد ینی اینکه شما میری تو یه رشته دیگه دیپلم میگیری
ترمیم ینی اینکه نمرات همون دیپلم خودت رو دوباره امتحان بدی و نمره ت رو اصلاح کنی*

----------


## DR Matrix

> *اقا نمره داخلیا رو نزدن برات که
> البته برا ما هم داخلیا رو وارد نکردن ،  باید پیگیر باشم حداکثر تا دوشنبه وارد کنن حتما
> ولی تو میگفتی امتحان تاریخ ادبیات ایران و جهان رو نرفتی کلا که!
> 
> نمره های من :
> دینی : 19/25
> زبان فارسی 15
> ادبیات 15/5
> عربی اختصاصی 18
> ...


خوب یادت مونده ها! اون داخلی بود به کمک شهرستان حل شد!داخلیا شنبه میزنن، چرا تا دوشنبه حالا؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> فرق ترمیم ودیپلم مجدد چی چی هس؟؟؟؟


ترمیم همون دیپلم خودتون رو دوباره فقط یکبار امتحان میدین البته معدلتون تغییر نمیکنه و فقط نمرات ارسالی به سنجش عوض میشه
دیپلم مجدد که یه دیپلم دیگه غیر از دیپلمی که داری میری میگیری

----------


## DR Matrix

> ههمه رفتن دیپ مجدد گرفتن فک کنم من باید برم کنکور ۹۶ بدم با این معدل افتضاحم


خردادم میتونی دیپ بگیری فکنم

----------


## mpaarshin

> خردادم میتونی دیپ بگیری فکنم


نه امکانش نیست کی نمرات رو بفرستم؟؟ کی ویرایش کنم اطلاعاتمو وقتی بستست سامانه

----------


## Amir h

داداش نمراتت عالیه عالی در ضمن  واسه کنکورم که 5 درصده فکر کنم درسته 
عالیه

----------


## bahman seraj

> فایل پیوست 48699


از بین اینا کدوم درسا تاثیر دارن تو کنکور تجربی؟

----------


## idealist

> خوب یادت مونده ها! اون داخلی بود به کمک شهرستان حل شد!داخلیا شنبه میزنن، چرا تا دوشنبه حالا؟؟


*ماها حداکثر تا آخر وقت اداری 4 شنبه وقت داریم که نمراتمون بیاد رو سامانه دیپ کد تا تاییدش کنیم
مسول مدرسه خیلی ریلکس نشسته میگه یه 7-8 روز دیگه میزنیم 
*

----------


## araaam

> خردادم میتونی دیپ بگیری فکنم


من دیپلممو دو سال پیش گرفتم میتونم ترمیم یا باز دیپلم بگیرم؟؟ اگه معدل عوض نمیشه پس چه ارزشی داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## lili96666

رشتت نبوده این نمره هات؟؟؟ایشالهه که موفق بشی تبریک

----------


## idealist

> من دیپلممو دو سال پیش گرفتم میتونم ترمیم یا باز دیپلم بگیرم؟؟ اگه معدل عوض نمیشه پس چه ارزشی داره؟؟؟؟


*شما کلا معدلت تاثیر نداره فقط نمره کنکورت ملاکه به فکر اینا نباش*

----------


## DR Matrix

> *ماها حداکثر تا آخر وقت اداری 4 شنبه وقت داریم که نمراتمون بیاد رو سامانه دیپ کد تا تاییدش کنیم
> مسول مدرسه خیلی ریلکس نشسته میگه یه 7-8 روز دیگه میزنیم 
> *


سازمان سنجش میگفت کد دیپلمو زمان صدور کارتم میتونین ویرایش کنین ولی استرس داره :Yahoo (17):

----------


## lili96666

مهم اون نمره هایی که واسه سازمان سنجش میفرستی

----------


## DR Matrix

> *ماها حداکثر تا آخر وقت اداری 4 شنبه وقت داریم که نمراتمون بیاد رو سامانه دیپ کد تا تاییدش کنیم
> مسول مدرسه خیلی ریلکس نشسته میگه یه 7-8 روز دیگه میزنیم 
> *


حالا اون چهارشنبه هم تمدید میشه

----------


## lili96666

من یه سوال دارم شما رشتتون انسانی نبوده بعد درسا انساتی خوندی که دیپلم مجد د بگیری

----------


## araaam

> *شما کلا معدلت تاثیر نداره فقط نمره کنکورت ملاکه به فکر اینا نباش*


چطور؟؟؟

----------


## DR Matrix

> من یه سوال دارم شما رشتتون انسانی نبوده بعد درسا انساتی خوندی که دیپلم مجد د بگیری


اره رشتم تجربیه

----------


## mpaarshin

> چطور؟؟؟


دیپلمت رو بعد از سال ۸۴ گرفته باشی تاثیر داره تو کنکورت

----------


## idealist

> من یه سوال دارم شما رشتتون انسانی نبوده بعد درسا انساتی خوندی که دیپلم مجد د بگیری


*من همه درسا رو شب امتحانی خوندم....تو این مدت خیلی وقتا میشد 30 ساعت بیدار میموندم بعدشم فقط 2 ساعت میتونستم بخابم چون باید بیدار میشدم روز بعدش بلافاصله یه امتحان حجیم دیگه داشتم...سخت بود کلا ، شب بیداری ها بی خوابی به کنار ، استرس اینکه اگه یه درس رو پاس نشی ***** میری از هر چیزی بدتره*

----------


## idealist

> چطور؟؟؟


*دیپلمت چه رشته ای هست؟ کاردانش نبودی مگه؟*

----------


## daniad

@idealistاین قضیه ۴ شنبه چیه؟ مگه تا دهم وقت نیس نکنه منظورت فرداس ؟://///

----------


## idealist

> @idealistاین قضیه ۴ شنبه چیه؟ مگه تا دهم وقت نیس نکنه منظورت فرداس ؟://///


*منظورم چهارشنبه هفته ایندست. روز 10 بهمن که میفته شنبه ، نمرات سامانه دیپ کد ارسال میشه به سازمان سنجش. هشتم و نهم هم که پنجشنبه جمعه ست تعطیله ، پس حداکثر تا آخر وقت اداری روز 4 شنبه باید مدرک ما اماده باشه و نمراتش رو اداره وارد سامانه دیپ کد کنه و ما تاییدش کنیم.*

----------


## Pourya.sh

دوستان من رشته تجربیم
دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم 
کنکور 100درصد حساب میشه؟من امشب فهمیدم میشه همچین کاری کرد
بعد باید چکار کنی؟

----------


## DR Matrix

> *منظورم چهارشنبه هفته ایندست. روز 10 بهمن که میفته شنبه ، نمرات سامانه دیپ کد ارسال میشه به سازمان سنجش. هشتم و نهم هم که پنجشنبه جمعه ست تعطیله ، پس حداکثر تا آخر وقت اداری روز 4 شنبه باید مدرک ما اماده باشه و نمراتش رو اداره وارد سامانه دیپ کد کنه و ما تاییدش کنیم.*


عزیزم فکنم تا اخر زمان ثبت نام کنکور وقته ها

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوستان من رشته تجربیم
> دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم 
> کنکور 100درصد حساب میشه؟من امشب فهمیدم میشه همچین کاری کرد
> بعد باید چکار کنی؟


دیر شده دوست عزیز اگه معدلت پایینه بشین واسه کنکورت بخون اگه صد بزنی همرو شاید رتبت خوب شد البته نمراتت اگه از ۱۵ پایین تر شده

----------


## idealist

> دوستان من رشته تجربیم
> دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم 
> کنکور 100درصد حساب میشه؟من امشب فهمیدم میشه همچین کاری کرد
> بعد باید چکار کنی؟


*از نوار بالای انجمن سرچ کن یه تاپیک به اسم : میشه دوباره دیپلم گرفت
اونجا حدود 200 صفحه بحث کردیم بشن بخون جواب همه سوالاتت رو میگیری*

----------


## lili96666

افرین به سخت کوشیتون به امید موفقیتتون منم خیلی تعجب کردم خدایش خیلی افرین افرین

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

نمرات نهایم ایناهستن
سوم:
زبان فارسی 19.75
ادبیات19.5
دین وزندگی20
عربی 19.5
زبان20
حسابان20
فیزیک18
شیمی18
میخام توکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.بااین نمرات توترمیم معدل شرکت کنم یادیپلم مجددتجربی بگیرم?دوستان اگه لطف کنن جواب بدن

----------


## Pourya.sh

> دیر شده دوست عزیز اگه معدلت پایینه بشین واسه کنکورت بخون اگه صد بزنی همرو شاید رتبت خوب شد البته نمراتت اگه از ۱۵ پایین تر شده


عجب امیدی
ما از اوناش نیستیم که نا امید شیم با حرف بعضیا
http://rozup.ir/view/1152101/%C3%83%...3%82%C2%B1.jpg
این کارنام ه ببین دیگه هم خاستی با معدل 11 پزشکی اورد نشونت میدم بدرود
راستی بچه ها نا امید نکن

----------


## idealist

> عزیزم فکنم تا اخر زمان ثبت نام کنکور وقته ها


*داداش سامانه دیپ کد روز 10 بهمن هر چی داره میده به سازمان سنجش. سالای قبل 24 اسفند نمرات رو میفرستادن به سازمان سنجش نمیدونم امسال چرا انداختن 10 بهمن*

----------


## idealist

> نمرات نهایم ایناهستن
> سوم:
> زبان فارسی 19.75
> ادبیات19.5
> دین وزندگی20
> عربی 19.5
> زبان20
> حسابان20
> فیزیک18
> ...


*نمراتت عالیه*

----------


## DR Matrix

> *داداش سامانه دیپ کد روز 10 بهمن هر چی داره میده به سازمان سنجش. سالای قبل 24 اسفند نمرات رو میفرستادن به سازمان سنجش نمیدونم امسال چرا انداختن 10 بهمن*


کجا اعلام شده تا 10 بهمن هست؟

----------


## idealist

> کجا اعلام شده تا 10 بهمن هست؟


*dipcode.medu.ir*

----------


## DR Matrix

> *dipcode.medu.ir*


ما باید کد دیپ مجدد سوممون رو بزنیم با پیش قبلیمون؟؟ من پیشمو سال 86 گرفتم

----------


## Poorya.Mo

سلام
نمراتت خیلی خوبه . من انسانیم نمراتم نصف اینم نیست  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی در کل دست روی دست بسیار است

----------


## Mr.Hosein

پس کارنامه ها اومده...

تک ماده هم داره دی ماه؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> *dipcode.medu.ir*


داداش برای وارد کردن نمرات تو سیستم سازمان سنجش بهت چی گفتن؟
خودشون انجام میدن!؟یا خودت باید پیکیری کنی؟!

----------


## mpaarshin

> نه بابا خوبه برا انسانی تبریک آقا فقط امیدوارم برا استفادش ب مشکل نخوریم منم یحتمل فردا برم براش راستی نمراتت همونا بودن ک انتظار داشتی یا بیشتر یا کمتر؟


آقا پیامهاتو خالی میکنی یه کاری داشتم

----------


## mraday

درس تطبيقي هم داشتي؟

----------


## legend528

یکی میشه من رو راهنمایی کنه؟
من کنکور تجربی دادم دانشگاه رفتم ولی انصراف دادم 96 کنکور تجربی دارم.دیپلمم ریاضی.با معدل 17.
میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم معدلم رو بالا بیارم.باید چی کار کنم؟3 روز پیش رفتم آموزش پرورش منطقه 2 تهران گفت هنوز ابلاغیه دیپلم مجدد نیومده کسی هم نمیتونه امتحان بده.پس شماها چجوری دارید امتحان میدید و دیپ مجدد میگیرید؟
یکی کمکم کنه منم اقدام کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## idealist

> داداش برای وارد کردن نمرات تو سیستم سازمان سنجش بهت چی گفتن؟
> خودشون انجام میدن!؟یا خودت باید پیکیری کنی؟!


*این سایت دیپ کد که مال سازمان سنجش نیست ، مال آموزش و پرورشه
زمانی که مدرک فارغ التحصیلی از طرف مدرسه صادر شد ،  اداره اموزش و پرورش ناحیه نمرات شما رو وارد این سایت دیپ کد میکنه ، بعدش مرکز سنجش وزارتخانه نمرات این سایت رو منتقل میکنه به سازمان سنجش*

----------


## idealist

> یکی میشه من رو راهنمایی کنه؟
> من کنکور تجربی دادم دانشگاه رفتم ولی انصراف دادم 96 کنکور تجربی دارم.دیپلمم ریاضی.با معدل 17.
> میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم معدلم رو بالا بیارم.باید چی کار کنم؟3 روز پیش رفتم آموزش پرورش منطقه 2 تهران گفت هنوز ابلاغیه دیپلم مجدد نیومده کسی هم نمیتونه امتحان بده.پس شماها چجوری دارید امتحان میدید و دیپ مجدد میگیرید؟
> یکی کمکم کنه منم اقدام کنم؟؟؟؟؟


*اموزش و پرورش منطقه شما دیپلم مجدد رو با ترمیم نمرات اشتباه گرفتن ، فک کرده منظور شما ترمیم نمرات هست و گفته هنوز ایین نامه ش نیومده*

----------


## idealist

> پس کارنامه ها اومده...
> 
> تک ماده هم داره دی ماه؟


*دیپلم مجدد تک ماده و نمره مستمر نداره ، فرد باید همه درسا رو حداقل 10 بشه*

----------


## idealist

> ما باید کد دیپ مجدد سوممون رو بزنیم با پیش قبلیمون؟؟ من پیشمو سال 86 گرفتم


*نه دیگه ماها که پیش دانشگاهی رو قبل از 91 گرفتیم نیاز به کد پیش نداریم چون اصلا تو سامانه موجود نسیت ، پیش دانشگاهی برای کساییه که 91 به بعد مدرک گرفتن*

----------


## legend528

> *اموزش و پرورش منطقه شما دیپلم مجدد رو با ترمیم نمرات اشتباه گرفتن ، فک کرده منظور شما ترمیم نمرات هست و گفته هنوز ایین نامه ش نیومده*


----------------------------------
من چند بار بهش گفتم دیپلم مجدد ولی گفت اصلا همچین چیزی وجود نداره که ۲ بار بشه دیپلم گرفت اگه هم چیزی تو اخبار گفتن ما هم مثل شما رسانه ای شنیدیم هنوز هیچ ابلاغیه ای نیومده....
من کجا برم اقدام کنم با این وضع اونجا؟ خونه ی ما رباط کریم هست ولی چون دیپلمم مال منطقه ۲ بود رفتم آموزش پرورش اونجا.از جای دیگه میتونم اقدام کنم؟برم چی بگم بهتره؟

----------


## idealist

> ----------------------------------
> من چند بار بهش گفتم دیپلم مجدد ولی گفت اصلا همچین چیزی وجود نداره که ۲ بار بشه دیپلم گرفت اگه هم چیزی تو اخبار گفتن ما هم مثل شما رسانه ای شنیدیم هنوز هیچ ابلاغیه ای نیومده....
> من کجا برم اقدام کنم با این وضع اونجا؟ خونه ی ما رباط کریم هست ولی چون دیپلمم مال منطقه ۲ بود رفتم آموزش پرورش اونجا.از جای دیگه میتونم اقدام کنم؟برم چی بگم بهتره؟


*اصلا کاری نداشته باش دیپلم قبلیت مال کدوم منطقه ست  ، اول برو یه مدرسه پیدا کن که حالیشون باشه ، بعد برو اموزش و پرورش اون ناحیه مربوطه برگ تطبیق و اینا بگیر. دیپلم مجدد نزدیک 30 ساله که وجود داره و اصلا چیز جدیدی نیست ، تو ایین نامه اموزشی بزرگسالان هم کامل توضیح داده در موردش.
به شما اکیدا توصیه میکنم این تاپیکی که الان اینجا میزارم رو یک روز وقت بزارین همه صفحات رو بخونین ، همه مشکلاتی که ممکنه تو مسیر ثبت نام تا گرفتن مدرک بهش بر بخورین ، از مسائل کلی تا ریزه کاری ها رو ما اینجا مفصل بحث کردیم راجع بهش:


                               http://forum.konkur.in/thread14421.html*

----------


## saeedkh76

> فایل پیوست 48699


نمراتت عالی نیست ولی بدم نیست
تمرکزت رو بذار رو کنکور بهتره
این دیپ مجدد معلوم نیس چه بشه آخر

----------


## joozef

*کارمندای شیرازی خستن چقدر !! 
دیگه واقعا شورشو در آوردن :/
واسه ما میگن شنبه 3بهمن میاد*

----------


## daniad

بچه ها میگم این پروسه اعترازات و اینا چقد وقت میبره ؟ تا قبل از ده بهمن نمرات ثبت میشه ؟

----------


## Egotist

> بچه ها میگم این پروسه اعترازات و اینا چقد وقت میبره ؟ تا قبل از ده بهمن نمرات ثبت میشه ؟


کارنامت اومد ؟

چن شدی ؟

----------


## daniad

@Weed Master 
نمیدونم عصری میخوام برم مدرسه ببینم چی شد 
همه استرسم فعلا همین ضرب العجل ده بهمنه

----------


## idealist

> @Weed Master 
> نمیدونم عصری میخوام برم مدرسه ببینم چی شد 
> همه استرسم فعلا همین ضرب العجل ده بهمنه


*من دو ساعت پیش زنگ زدم اموزش پرورش ناحیه مون گفت تا پروسه اعتراضات تموم نشه مدرسه حق صدور مدرک فارغ التحصیلی نداره
حالا ما یه مشکل دیگه ای که داریم اینه بیشعورا که هنوز نمرات داخلی رو نزدن ، ما داخلیا رو اوایل دی دادیم*

----------


## daniad

> *من دو ساعت پیش زنگ زدم اموزش پرورش ناحیه مون گفت تا پروسه اعتراضات تموم نشه مدرسه حق صدور مدرک فارغ التحصیلی نداره
> حالا ما یه مشکل دیگه ای که داریم اینه بیشعورا که هنوز نمرات داخلی رو نزدن ، ما داخلیا رو اوایل دی دادیم*


عجب گیری کردیم  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  
ناموسا اینا فهمیدن ما قصدمون چیه لج کردن از دستی :/

----------


## idealist

> عجب گیری کردیم  
> ناموسا اینا فهمیدن ما قصدمون چیه لج کردن از دستی :/


*اقا صندوق پیام هات رو خالی کن
یا یه سر بیا تلگرام لا اقل کارت دارم*

----------


## MaHsa 95

منم امروز کارنامه ام رو گرفتم، ولی گفتن امتحان های داخلی هنوز نیومده... یعنی ممکنه نمرات تا 10 بهمن تایید نشه؟

----------


## idealist

> منم امروز کارنامه ام رو گرفتم، ولی گفتن امتحان های داخلی هنوز نیومده... یعنی ممکنه نمرات تا 10 بهمن تایید نشه؟


*دو تا درس تاثیر گذار رو خیلی خوب شده نمراتت
نترس بالاخره کل کشور رو که نمیتونن بیخیال شن
یه کم تاریخش رو عقب میبرن ولی من با مسوول امتحانات ناحیه تماس گرفتم گفت میرسه
تا زمانی که پروسه اعتراضات تموم نشه مدرسه نمیتونه فارغ التحصیلی بزنه حتی اگه همه نمرات اماده باشه*

----------


## lili96666

برو اعتراض کن نمرت میاد بالاتر من نهایی بار اول17/5عربی بهم داده بودن اعتراض کردم شدم19/5

----------


## daniad

] الان رفتم گرفتم مصححای ل ا ش ی خیلی ل ا ش ی بازی کردن بم کم دادن ۴ تا اعتراز زدم اولا پرسیدم که اگه اعتراز بزنیم یا نه تو زمان ارسالشون فرقی ایجاد میشه (از سه []نفرشون جدا گونه پرسیدم ) گفتن همه باهم ارسال میشه فرقی نداره بعدش پرسیدم تا ده بهمن وارد میشن نمرات ؟ گفتن احتمالش خیلی کمه  :Yahoo (2):  اما یکیشون که مسئول کامپیوتر بود گفت معمولا اسفند سامانه رو باز میکنن که دیماهیا ام بفرستن ! حالا نمیدونم راس گفت یا ** گفت کسی خبر نداره؟ بعدم اینکه حال ندارم صندوقو خالی کنم :Yahoo (4):  هر کی کارم داشت به daniad7@outlook.com یه ایمیل بده نوتیفش میاد رو گوشیم جواب میدم ز فارسی ۱۹.۵ادب ۱۵.۲۵  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):   اعتراز زدم عرب ۱۸.۷۵ اعتراز زبان ۱۸ اعتراز فیزیک ۱۸.۲۵شیمی ۱۸ اعتراز ریاضی ۱۸ زیست ۱۵.۲۵ زمین ۱۳.۷۵ اگه همینطور بمونه معدل مشترکام میشه ۱۸ که میتونم تا حدیشو با بالا زدن ریاضی ک تاثیر نداره جبران کنم ولی بازم ر ی د س امیدوارم اعتراز بیارشون بالا بیشتر همه امیدوارم بشه از این دیپ استفاده کرد حتی اگه اعترازام کمم کنن 
@
@
@
@@

----------


## mraday

> @staar @idealist@weed master @joozef@s i n a@asemoon الان رفتم گرفتم مصححای ل ا ش ی خیلی ل ا ش ی بازی کردن بم کم دادن ۴ تا اعتراز زدم اولا پرسیدم که اگه اعتراز بزنیم یا نه تو زمان ارسالشون فرقی ایجاد میشه (از سه نفرشون جدا گونه پرسیدم ) گفتن همه باهم ارسال میشه فرقی نداره بعدش پرسیدم تا ده بهمن وارد میشن نمرات ؟ گفتن احتمالش خیلی کمه  اما یکیشون که مسئول کامپیوتر بود گفت معمولا اسفند سامانه رو باز میکنن که دیماهیا ام بفرستن ! حالا نمیدونم راس گفت یا ** گفت کسی خبر نداره؟ بعدم اینکه حال ندارم صندوقو خالی کنم هر کی کارم داشت به daniad7@outlook.com یه ایمیل بده نوتیفش میاد رو گوشیم جواب میدم ز فارسی ۱۹.۵ادب ۱۵.۲۵   اعتراز زدم عرب ۱۸.۷۵ اعتراز زبان ۱۸ اعتراز فیزیک ۱۸.۲۵شیمی ۱۸ اعتراز ریاضی ۱۸ زیست ۱۵.۲۵ زمین ۱۳.۷۵ اگه همینطور بمونه معدل مشترکام میشه ۱۸ که میتونم تا حدیشو با بالا زدن ریاضی ک تاثیر نداره جبران کنم ولی بازم ر ی د س امیدوارم اعتراز بیارشون بالا بیشتر همه امیدوارم بشه از این دیپ استفاده کرد حتی اگه اعترازام کمم ک


ميدونيد تا كي وقت اعتراض داريم؟ فردا مدرسه بزرگسال ها بازه ؟ من ميتونم شنبه اعتراض بزنم؟

----------


## daniad

> ميدونيد تا كي وقت اعتراض داريم؟ فردا مدرسه بزرگسال ها بازه ؟ من ميتونم شنبه اعتراض بزنم؟


به من گفت تا شنبه وقت داریم اعترازارو بفرستیم 
نمیدونم فردا بازه یا نه بهتره اگه شماارشونو داری بزنگی

----------


## Mr.Hosein

سلام بر دوستان عزیز...

من امروز رفتم اموزش پرورش و سوال کردم در این مورد...
به من گفتن اواخر بهمن یک بار دیگه سایت باز میشه برای کسایی که دی ماه دیپلم گرفتن...(چون تا اعتراض ها جمع بشه دوباره تصحیح بشه و...کلی طول میکشه...از طرفی مطمینا نمیان چنین کاری انجام بدن چون تعداد کسایی که دی دیپلمشونو تازه میگیرن کم نیست...)
گفتن جای نگرانی نیست و میتونیم با دیپلم مجدد شرکت کنیم...

----------


## Mii Lad

> فایل پیوست 48699



کجاش کمه ! خیلییم خوبه . اینم ماله من :

----------


## lightning

دوستان منم با دیپلم علوم انسانی تجربی می خوام کنکور بدم نمرات چهارتا درس من اینجوریه:
زبان فارسی تخصصی انسانی 13.25
عربی 14
دینی 16
زبان 14
الان فقط این چهارتا تاثیردارن توکنکور؟ 

تاثیرشون چجوریه 25 درصده ؟اگه باشه که نمراتم خیلی کم نیست؟

----------


## Amiiin

برای انسانی خوبه فک کنم

----------

